# hacksaw suggestions



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

All I use is a hack saw. Higher teeth per inch the better I think. 32 TPI? 


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Any suggestion on which to buy?


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Honestly I don't really comparison shop hack saw blades. Usually just remember I need one and grab first one I see that has high TPI count. They all wear out. Disposable as far as I'm concerned. 


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Lenox


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

^^^x2. Lenox.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I use a Bahco 325. The Lenox is nice too.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've got a craftsman from way back when that I love but they have one out now that's all flat black that's pretty nice. It's got a heavy and sturdy feel. It's Chinese made unfortunately.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah I wad looking at the craftsman one. It's under 20 bucks


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

jeromjenkins said:


> Yeah I wad looking at the craftsman one. It's under 20 bucks


I'm tempted to buy it even though I don't need it.


----------



## Stoon (Feb 14, 2013)

I got a aluminum Stanley from Home Depot, it cuts straight as an arrow and was only 20 dollars. I had a Klein that was about 35-40 dollars and that thing was a piece of junk, it was heavy and i could never cut straight nor could anyone else who used it.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Have an old Greenlee from the 60's still. But I use this all the time now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a hacksaw. Somewhere. It's in the van, bottom drawer on the left. I think it would remember the Kennedy assassination. Don't know what brand it is. Probably a store brand like True Value. Has a green handle. Built like a tank and will never wear out. Unlike the cheap stuff put out today.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

daveEM said:


> Have an old Greenlee from the 60's still. But I use this all the time now.


And this.. *Klein Tools 701-10*


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

We have been using the Lenox versions for over ten years with no issues. These are the first versions I remember seeing. Not the newer models with the swoopy top part of the frame that has an offset in it. They are pretty rectangular with a slight forward rake to the front of the frame. Best danged hacksaw I have ever used. BTW, I am not one of those purists who thinks sawzalls are a pansy's way out. Anything over 1/2" EMT and and I have no issue breaking out the power tools unless it is just a cut or two. Here's the one I am using.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Any high-tension hacksaw from any of the quality manufacturers will work fine, but hacksaws are so 1992.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Nobody has ever shown me this before but I have found if you cut threaded rod/allthread 1/3 the other 2/3 will break off cleanly.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

hell, you already bought a drill, why don't you just get a port-a-band.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Grogan14 said:


> Any high-tension hacksaw from any of the quality manufacturers will work fine, but hacksaws are so 1992.


Oh Donna:tt2:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Miley Bieber would fit into that photo, no problem.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Oh Donna:tt2:


 Oh Kelly!!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I haven't touched a hacksaw in years. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

My $15 Stanley (looks like the Lenox one pictured above, but yellow) works great. Light, straight, and balanced. 

I have a FatMax as well. Too big, bulky, and heavy. I never use it.


----------



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

I decided to go with the craftsman. how is cutting emt with hacksaw? With my old employer I just used a circular saw. I thought that was the norm.


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

Keep a 32 TPI blade in it and the cuts will be easier and a little cleaner when finished.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

when the sawzall is a bit of a walk, or i forgot to charge the batteries over lunch i reach for this guy. i like it.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

Flip the blade so it cuts on the draw and your cuts will be even more beautiful.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

PetrosA said:


> Flip the blade so it cuts on the draw and your cuts will be even more beautiful.


Lol your seducing me petros.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

An electric one.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jeromjenkins said:


> Anyone recommend hack saw for cutting emt? Do the smaller ones work well?


Lolz


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

jefferyb_2 said:


> Oh Kelly!!


You wanna switch?


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

Bandsaw! Quicker.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> You wanna switch?


 
Nope. Always thought Jenny Garth was HOT.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

If you must get a klein or green lee hacksaw. Otherwise tube cutter and sawzall for 1"+ emts. Once you get the hang of it you can snap the tubes everytime without concaving.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm really surprised that all you guys use hacksaws. I've never used one at work, and I've been doing this since '99. In fact, I've only ever seen one electrician use one, and he was 110 years old and grumpy about any kind of change. I used a sawzall until about 5-6 years ago, and have used a battery powered bandsaw ever since. I can't imagine having to cut anything by hand, and as a foreman, if any of my guys were doing it, I'd find new guys real quick. There's just no way that can be as fast as a cordless.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I guess that I could see using a hacksaw stripping larger bx but I just use my hackzall for that.

Now that I think about it. A hacksaw would be great for wiremold if I didn't have the m12 bandsaw.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

OaklandElec said:


> I'm really surprised that all you guys use hacksaws. I've never used one at work, and I've been doing this since '99. In fact, I've only ever seen one electrician use one, and he was 110 years old and grumpy about any kind of change. I used a sawzall until about 5-6 years ago, and have used a battery powered bandsaw ever since. I can't imagine having to cut anything by hand, and as a foreman, if any of my guys were doing it, I'd find new guys real quick. There's just no way that can be as fast as a cordless.


so ... how do you strip large teck cable or BX? 

they come in handy when you least expect it to. it's not like it's an expensive tool. i don't see why any electrician WOULDN'T have one. just in case.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

fisstech said:


> so ... how do you strip large teck cable or BX? they come in handy when you least expect it to. it's not like it's an expensive tool. i don't see why any electrician WOULDN'T have one. just in case.


With a BX cutter? And I don't use teck cable.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I haven't used a hacksaw since the last millennium! They are obsolete and take too much room.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/ht50-high-tension-hacksaw.aspx

I've been using one of those lately. Right now I'm running a lot of 1/2" and 3/4" EMT and to be honest a cordless tool simply can't beat a quality hacksaw with a 24TPI blade for that size of pipe in skilled hands.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I still use a hacksaw. In fact, since the last Ridgid battery I had quit rendering my cordless sawzall useless, I have been using one mine more and more so I don't have to deal with the corded sawzall or corded portaband. Mine is a Stanley. Brand doesn't really matter, just buy one that is ~$15 and has good tension and call it a day. I waffle between 24 TPI and 32 TPI blades, but it doesn't really matter all that much. 

I also still use it for Flex/Greenfield, Sealtite (metallic) and stuff like that. I use a rotosplit for MC and smaller greenfield, but a hacksaw is the right tool for the larger stuff as far as I've seen. All ears for better ways to do it though.

For threaded rod I use whatever's handy. I usually thread a nut onto the rod, use it as a guide for the cutting tool, make a couple passes with a file, and then thread the nut off over the cut end. Makes it start easier IMO.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Have any of you tried the Bahco hacksaw Lowes sells? If not, it's worth a look...great saw!


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> Have any of you tried the Bahco hacksaw Lowes sells? If not, it's worth a look...great saw!


 I tried. Bahco makes good stuff, but not for that pricing tho.... Basically it's not that much better than some 20-30$ one


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

Tried the Stanley Fatmax 5 in 1?

It's lovely when you have some weird spot to cut


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

SuperTurbo said:


> I tried. Bahco makes good stuff, but not for that pricing tho.... Basically it's not that much better than some 20-30$ one


It wont snap the frame and it the tension nut wont break.


----------

